

Helprace is a customer service platform similar to Zendesk and Getsatisfaction - satisware
http://satisware.com

======
gk1
I'm looking exactly for a solution like this, and have been evaluating a few
options (including Zendesk).

Your site really doesn't offer a lot of details. For example... How do the
plans differ (other than price)? What does the knowledge base look like? Can I
customize the look of the KB? ...

